# Automodellisimo Show 2009 Part 2



## Chris Sweetman (Oct 26, 2008)

*Automodellismo Show 2009 Part 2*

Continued from previous thread: 










8. In need of restoration










9 Engine detail 1 VW Golf GTi and Chrysler Roadrunner










10. Engine detail 2 Ferrari, Mercedes-Benz and Chevy










11. Chevy Chevelle SS with engine detail










12. VW and two Mini’s modded










13. The proprietor of the Scale Motorsport stand. He is from the USA’s Mid West and has lived in NYC but now resides in the UK. His stand had some really useful tools for building kits and displaying models.

Cheers Chris


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

thanks for posting these, Chris. Enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Chris Sweetman (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Steve244

Glad you enjoyed the pics - thanks for viewing!

Cheers Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the pictures! I really liked the chevelle.
-Alyssa


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

like the road runner. thanks for pics


----------

